# my beardys eggs



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

my bearded dragons eggs are now 77 days old now an hav still not hatched  , please can anyone tel me if this is normal ?


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

*bearded dragon eggs*

this is normal dont worry 
there has been reports of them going to 100 days before they hatch as long as you can still see them moving in the eggs dont panick


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

ryan1991 said:


> this is normal dont worry
> there has been reports of them going to 100 days before they hatch as long as you can still see them moving in the eggs dont panick


oh ok thnx for that ;0 they are now 80days old now, still no signs of hatchn ;( ,rely wan them to hatch lol


----------



## ryan1991 (Jul 4, 2011)

LOUPYLOU007 said:


> oh ok thnx for that ;0 they are now 80days old now, still no signs of hatchn ;( ,rely wan them to hatch lol


aww i bet you do bless ya 
how are they ?


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

ryan1991 said:


> aww i bet you do bless ya
> how are they ?


hey its now day 88 an one jus popped so am getn exited but nervous at same time , iv lost 2 alredy , they ad tryd to hatch few days ago but didnt seem redy an wer so tiny , eggs hav increased in size in las few days , an one jus burst so prayn this one gna be ok ? Fingers crossed  thnk u fr asking


----------



## dominic633 (Mar 22, 2011)

wat temp where they at ??


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

dominic633 said:


> wat temp where they at ??


they at 84f 28 , they now 90days old , did hav prob with incubator tho .was at 26 an it was showin 28 , so gt anther thermometer and thas how i found out it wasnt correct ,woried bout them , eggs look big n white an healthy , just waiting now


----------



## G3ck0 (Jun 20, 2011)

LOUPYLOU007 said:


> they at 84f 28 , they now 90days old , did hav prob with incubator tho .was at 26 an it was showin 28 , so gt anther thermometer and thas how i found out it wasnt correct ,woried bout them , eggs look big n white an healthy , just waiting now


what type of incubator are you using?


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Something makes me think your using and Exo terra or the other one that exactly the same


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

G3ck0 said:


> what type of incubator are you using?


its called reptile nursery 2, was bran new


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

violentchopper said:


> Something makes me think your using and Exo terra or the other one that exactly the same


its reptile nursery 2 its called , wat ones are best to use then ?


----------



## G3ck0 (Jun 20, 2011)

LOUPYLOU007 said:


> its called reptile nursery 2, was bran new


these have a lot of problems :/ me and many other people on here have had problems with temps on these incubators. they seem to randomly change temp by up to 5 degrees and take some time before they sort themself out again. well done for checking and i really hope you succeed with some beautiful baby beardies! just keep checking on the temp as much as possible.


----------



## G3ck0 (Jun 20, 2011)

LOUPYLOU007 said:


> its reptile nursery 2 its called , wat ones are best to use then ?


best thing to use in the future is a poly box, with a heat mat and stat. they are cheap and so much better than anything on the market for under £200. after the retile nursery i was advised to use one of these and i've never looked back


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

G3ck0 said:


> these have a lot of problems :/ me and many other people on here have had problems with temps on these incubators. they seem to randomly change temp by up to 5 degrees and take some time before they sort themself out again. well done for checking and i really hope you succeed with some beautiful baby beardies! just keep checking on the temp as much as possible.


ah never . wish id checked sooner tho , thort it would be the most acurate thing , so didnt question it , i check on temp every hour lol, they 90 days now , i just hope the remaining eggs are gna survive . thnk u for telling me bout incubator , an thnx fr ur help  x


----------



## G3ck0 (Jun 20, 2011)

LOUPYLOU007 said:


> ah never . wish id checked sooner tho , thort it would be the most acurate thing , so didnt question it , i check on temp every hour lol, they 90 days now , i just hope the remaining eggs are gna survive . thnk u for telling me bout incubator , an thnx fr ur help  x


if you have a torch candle light them and check for movement in the eggs. at this time you should be able to see fully formed beardies and they should be moving a little bit. best torches to use are little L.E.D ones, and don't worry about it. always happy to help a fellow herper!


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

G3ck0 said:


> if you have a torch candle light them and check for movement in the eggs. at this time you should be able to see fully formed beardies and they should be moving a little bit. best torches to use are little L.E.D ones, and don't worry about it. always happy to help a fellow herper!


ye i checked them yestrday an they moving an u can realy see them , but the one tha popd open he cum out an died  an he was alive befre he come out  so im so woried now they gna come out an die to . rely upseting , an thnk u so much for ur help , makes such a diference to get peoples views an info n help . are u on facebook at all ?


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

My temps stay stable, it's just the built-in thermometer is 2c out. So I adjusted to suit my needs. Wish I noticed it a bit earlier but other then that it's fine. Hold humidity very well and the see through panel and built-in light is very useful. I'll always use a thermometer with it. Dont worry about checking temps with it. After you finish using it why don't you ring them up and complain. Cant pay all that money and have to deal with it when it's inaccurate


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

violentchopper said:


> My temps stay stable, it's just the built-in thermometer is 2c out. So I adjusted to suit my needs. Wish I noticed it a bit earlier but other then that it's fine. Hold humidity very well and the see through panel and built-in light is very useful. I'll always use a thermometer with it. Dont worry about checking temps with it. After you finish using it why don't you ring them up and complain. Cant pay all that money and have to deal with it when it's inaccurate


ah thnk u for tha  , have u had any prbs with ur babies hatchin with ur incubator ? an thnk u fr ur help x


----------



## G3ck0 (Jun 20, 2011)

LOUPYLOU007 said:


> ye i checked them yestrday an they moving an u can realy see them , but the one tha popd open he cum out an died  an he was alive befre he come out  so im so woried now they gna come out an die to . rely upseting , an thnk u so much for ur help , makes such a diference to get peoples views an info n help . are u on facebook at all ?


the most common reason why that baby would of died is sometime it's a real struggle for them to get out of the egg. they can spend hours and hours getting out so once they're out they are exhausted so they can die  if they're all moving they should be on their way to getting out soon. and yes i do have facebook


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

LOUPYLOU007 said:


> ah thnk u for tha  , have u had any prbs with ur babies hatchin with ur incubator ? an thnk u fr ur help x


Still incubating. Hopefully last week. Maybe 2 at a push. If they struggle to get out can they be assisted by slicing the egg slightly, obviously taking care not to cut the beardie. Use a light to candle them so you can see what your doing


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

G3ck0 said:


> the most common reason why that baby would of died is sometime it's a real struggle for them to get out of the egg. they can spend hours and hours getting out so once they're out they are exhausted so they can die  if they're all moving they should be on their way to getting out soon. and yes i do have facebook


well to be hnest , the egg popd an i left it on a bit of kitchen roll in the incubator,an later wen i looked u cud see him in the egg coz it was split open , an he was slightly moving but not much , then wen i lookd on him agen later he wernt mving at all , then the egg seemd to fill wv blood an he died , , he nva actualy made it out of the egg not fully  so sad , wats ur facebook name if u not mind me askin ?


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

violentchopper said:


> Still incubating. Hopefully last week. Maybe 2 at a push. If they struggle to get out can they be assisted by slicing the egg slightly, obviously taking care not to cut the beardie. Use a light to candle them so you can see what your doing


ah thnk u , an please let me no how urs get on


----------



## G3ck0 (Jun 20, 2011)

LOUPYLOU007 said:


> well to be hnest , the egg popd an i left it on a bit of kitchen roll in the incubator,an later wen i looked u cud see him in the egg coz it was split open , an he was slightly moving but not much , then wen i lookd on him agen later he wernt mving at all , then the egg seemd to fill wv blood an he died , , he nva actualy made it out of the egg not fully  so sad , wats ur facebook name if u not mind me askin ?


unfortunatly these things do happen  you could always ever so slightly pip the eggs. don't slice the egg open, just make a little hole near the top but make sure you don't hit them. if you just put a tiny hole in the eggs (making sure no fluids come out) they have a place to come out if they are born without their egg tooth, and if they're not fully developed they can still grow as long as very little fluid is lost. if you do not feel confident enough then don't risk it to be honest. but that is usually what i do and it's always worked for me  and i'll email you my full name to add me.


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

LOUPYLOU007 said:


> ah thnk u , an please let me no how urs get on


Thanx I will do keep us posted. Dunno if I said but I have corn eggs in mine


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

violentchopper said:


> Thanx I will do keep us posted. Dunno if I said but I have corn eggs in mine


me to .wil keep u posted also , an cool , i like snakes to , i have a bosc to called bob had him 5yrs now , an i have 2 beardies .


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

LOUPYLOU007 said:


> me to .wil keep u posted also , an cool , i like snakes to , i have a bosc to called bob had him 5yrs now , an i have 2 beardies .


Yeah I love lizards. Make a better pet then snakes. I have a beardie he's wicked, never tried to bite just licks lol


----------



## Brandedbyblue (Jan 25, 2010)

I incubated a clutch for someone, and after a while I presumed them dead. I decided to keep incubating though because although there was no movement the eggs, they still looked white and ok. They took about 4 or 5 months and I found out later that my thermometer was wrong and they had been incubated too cool. 
The moral of the story: Beardies can still hatch even if incubation conditions are not optimal. Over half the eggs incubated hatched over a period of 10 days. Those that did hatch are all adult now and doing really well. Patience is the key, let them get on with it, you may well be surprised!


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

brandedbyblue said:


> i incubated a clutch for someone, and after a while i presumed them dead. I decided to keep incubating though because although there was no movement the eggs, they still looked white and ok. They took about 4 or 5 months and i found out later that my thermometer was wrong and they had been incubated too cool.
> The moral of the story: Beardies can still hatch even if incubation conditions are not optimal. Over half the eggs incubated hatched over a period of 10 days. Those that did hatch are all adult now and doing really well. Patience is the key, let them get on with it, you may well be surprised!


nva? So they took over 140days to hatch?? Good gosh ! I am leavn them alone , jus check every now an then to see if all ok an temp ok etc, mine are 90days now, probly will take as long as urs did lol. An thnx fr that


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

violentchopper said:


> yeah i love lizards. Make a better pet then snakes. I have a beardie he's wicked, never tried to bite just licks lol


ye mine are so gentle , they are lovly reptiles so placid , i talk to mine all time lol,


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

I would never sugest cutting into a beardie egg in anyway as it can do more damage than good!
If the baby isn't strong enough to hatch out there is usually a reason.


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

What day are you on now???


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> I would never sugest cutting into a beardie egg in anyway as it can do more damage than good!
> If the baby isn't strong enough to hatch out there is usually a reason.


no i wudnt cut them anyway , i no from others tha have done this an its always bad idea. mine are now 95days old , stil no sign of hatchn ,


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

violentchopper said:


> What day are you on now???


hey , im on day 95 lol an stil waitin .


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

LOUPYLOU007 said:


> no i wudnt cut them anyway , i no from others tha have done this an its always bad idea. mine are now 95days old , stil no sign of hatchn ,


Loads of people pip their eggs


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Piping eggs in snakes is common, not in beardies unless your impatient, if your eggs were due to hatch at 90 days and their pipped at 70 days which is normal incubation for some hatchlings they can die from being too early!
There's also all sorts of other dangers, I have done it myself only 48 hours after the last baby from that clutch hatched out and in about 5 eggs only had 2 survive over the years which I'm told by MANY other breeders is good as it's rare and very lucky for any to survive.


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Piping eggs in snakes is common, not in beardies unless your impatient, if your eggs were due to hatch at 90 days and their pipped at 70 days which is normal incubation for some hatchlings they can die from being too early!
> There's also all sorts of other dangers, I have done it myself only 48 hours after the last baby from that clutch hatched out and in about 5 eggs only had 2 survive over the years which I'm told by MANY other breeders is good as it's rare and very lucky for any to survive.


Ok thanx for the information. I thought you could do it to any egg.


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Piping eggs in snakes is common, not in beardies unless your impatient, if your eggs were due to hatch at 90 days and their pipped at 70 days which is normal incubation for some hatchlings they can die from being too early!
> There's also all sorts of other dangers, I have done it myself only 48 hours after the last baby from that clutch hatched out and in about 5 eggs only had 2 survive over the years which I'm told by MANY other breeders is good as it's rare and very lucky for any to survive.


i no from a few other people tha have cut the eggs an they have died so i will not do that , mine are now 96days old , 2 of them are sweating now an one popd out tday but he kinda buried in the yolk sack ??? can he breathe ? hes half in the egg an head is out ? will he be ok , ive not touchd him .


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

violentchopper said:


> Loads of people pip their eggs


ye i no , alot of people do , an most of the people tha do this with beardy eggs an they almost always die . i dont no bou other eggs tho ? but im jus gna hope thy all hatch real soon :2thumb:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Anything that hatches just leave it in the incubator at least 24 hours.
The baby is exhausted and will play dead while it absorbs the yolk sac and will then run around which envourages the other eggs to hatch too


----------



## LOUPYLOU007 (Jun 24, 2011)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Anything that hatches just leave it in the incubator at least 24 hours.
> The baby is exhausted and will play dead while it absorbs the yolk sac and will then run around which envourages the other eggs to hatch too


so upset  wish u cud see the babie tha hatched ystrday . he was alive las nite ? half in an half out of his egg , an this mrning he dead  so angry an frustrating to see , jus dnt understand it , he realy big an fully formed perfect in every way , , i didnt touch him at all , jus lft him , he was kind of buried in the yolk sack well his face was , like a skin over his face , but he was munchin on the yolk wen i lookd las nite , an then this mrning he was dead ??? y r they dying on me ? so so upset , only gt 3 eggs lft now  they hav not hatched . temp is all ok etc , jus dnt get it .


----------

